# Emergency brake stuck



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Greetings-

I have a 1996 Sentra GXE, with 110,000 miles on it. The car has not been driven for some time now, and is parked on a hill with the emergency brake on. Yesterday I released the level arm but the rear brakes have not disengaged from the drums. I removed the center consolue and noticed the wire leading the the brakes has some slack on it, so I don't think I can do much there to release the brakes. I assume I have to take the rear tires off remove the drums to release the cable? How can I remove the drum if the brakes are compressed against the drums? Is this the case on both rear tires or just one side?


Thanks
Frank


----------



## ghost_ryder35 (Feb 28, 2006)

the shoes are pushed out on to both rear drums yes. with the shoes pressed against the drums though you are going to need a hammer or a pry bar to pry the drum off of the shoes, possibly doing damage to the shoes. can you drive the car? I would try driving it around the block to see if they will disengage first that way.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

The car has been sitting for over a year
If the pad get destroyed so be it, as long as I can get the car in my garage to replace the starter ( another story)
Is there a back off hole provided on the drums? If so what is the thread call out? In addition, does this need to be done on both wheels?


Thanks
Frank


----------



## ghost_ryder35 (Feb 28, 2006)

yes it needs to be done to both wheels. take the wheels off and then take the pry bar and pry the drum off of both wheels. I think it will be easiest if you try to pry from underneath the car rather than inside the wheel well. although i could be wrong i have never had this situation happen to me. good luck!


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

I wouldn't pry anything until I've tried a couple things first.


The brake pads may have rusted to the drums (since it sat so long). 

Try taking a sludge hammer and tap the wheels or drums a few hard taps to see if they break loose. 
Also, driving the car in forward and/or reverse could break them loose too.

Do all of that, if all else fails then I'd try the pry bar but it's likely you'll destroy the drums if you go the pry bar route. :thumbup: 

Good luck


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Okay thanks. BUT! can I all so take the drum off my using the back off holes on the drum to take it off?
Thanks again


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Thanks for all the help I was able to free the emergency brakes and drive the car into my garage for some major repairs. be on the look out for more posting from me. Thanks agains

Frank


----------

